# Mint 95 Nissan hardbody 4x4 with 66k original miles.



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Latest purchase. It's like new!

I do plan to change a few things. I really like the 87-88 Pathfinder/89 4x4 truck grills and bumpers. All black and looks a lot more rugged. I plan to change all that but will of course keep all the stock chrome so it can go back to stock in case I ever want to sell it. 

Last photo is from the ad. I had too much crap inside to take good photos but it's just like new.


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

Wow, you weren't kidding about mint


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbup: very nice!!


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

Paging Iroczgirl...


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks!! Just ordered all new front end stuff from the 87-88 Pathfinder 4x4. All in black. Grill, corner lights, bumper, bumper ends, bumper top cover, lower valence, headlights and mirrors.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

RVAE34 said:


> Thanks!! Just ordered all new front end stuff from the 87-88 Pathfinder 4x4. All in black. Grill, corner lights, bumper, bumper ends, bumper top cover, lower valence, headlights and mirrors.


That will look perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

This is what the front will look like. Minus the vents in the hood. Found this on google but makes me miss my 2 previous red 87 Pathfinder SE's I owned back in the day. I still keep my hopes up that one day I can find another one that's been stored in a collection.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

mother of god that is nice!:beer:


----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

This is the _exact_ configuration of hardbody (colour and all) I was looking for last year. Best I could find was one in blue 3 provinces over with a so-so body. 
Very jealous. Ballpark how much did you pay?


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Started the 87 Pathfinder front end conversion. Headlights, grill and corner lamps. Waiting on bumper bolts and door handles to add the black bumper and mirrors.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Nice truck.
Any drivetrain plans?


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Just maintenance. 

Conversion is done. Just needs to be cleaned. Front grill, headlights, corner lamps, bumper, front spoiler, black mirrors and door handles. I need to go to the salvage yard to get some black windshield trim.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Perfection!


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Cleaned it up a bit.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

2 better shots


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

I still can't believe how clean this truck is


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hand compound and wax.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Got some 31x10.5x15 Toyo Open Country tires. Love them!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

I had a 94 1 wheel drive hardbody that I absolutely loved. Had it been 4wd it probably would have stayed in the family.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Have decided to make this truck a bit better. Added Bilstein HD shocks which are great, bought SCS F5 Toyota spec wheels and and will need to get longer studs. I made an offer on a 2002 Nissan supercharged Frontier with manual to pull the engine, harness and ecu out of which should be delivered this evening, got a Go Rhino roll bar which should ship soon and some Hella black 500 series lights. Lastly, bought the last OE 87 Pathfinder grill in the country from Nissan.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I still love this, and your table. :thumbup:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks!

Well, I did it. Bought the 02 Frontier. Actually runs pretty good but interior and body are rough. Not sure if it was a good idea or if it will even fit but going to give it a shot. I do know my trans bolts right up and that the engine mounts are the same..


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

Where do you find these cars???

In for more :thumbup:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

I am always searching for all kinds of stuff. 

The wheels fit with 265/75/16's. I just need to install the longer studs.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Everything fits and clears. Man, what a pita of a job doing the studs though. The front hubs had to come off and be completely dismantled to get the rotors out. And while I was in there, might as well replace the rotors too. I also painted everything behind the grill and installed the last new OE 87 Pathfinder grill in the US.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Some proper photos.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

How about some jdm terrano corner lights


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

:thumbup: Fantastic!

These all rusted to dust here in the northeast, can't remember the last time I saw one.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks!!

vector art


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

in for more. There is a hardbody in the junkyard near me I would love to save if time and money weren't an object.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is a very similar truck only 4 cyl. Low mileage too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/272599799742?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

I'm still amazed, that truck looks like it's straight out of a time capsule. 

Great work


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Needs a painted rear bumper to match the rest. Other than that... DANG!!!  It's nice.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks! Another digital render of the final goal for the truck.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

render by hafis design


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Didnt know you had a thread for this! I love this truck and your build. 

Anything come of the engine swap? Keep this updated! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MVZOOM (Sep 29, 2004)

Dude, your work (as always) is immaculate. Great eye for detail and I love watching you improve stuff. Well done, keep it up!

Cheers - Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

TTT


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Shirts for sale for just over a day. 

https://www.blipshift.com


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Ripped out the entire interior from my D21 Nissan hardbody for dynamat and a sub/amp install. Sounds amazing now. I get the thud when I shut the doors. No more tin can. Can't wait to drive it on the highway to see how much road and wind noise is reduced.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm just seeing this for the first time as well. That's a really nice truck.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I remember hooning one of these back in the day when a friend had one. Fun, rugged little trucks. Love the direction this is going in. :thumbup:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Truck shoot.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Lookin' good.:beer:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Amazing. :thumbup:

Also - this should be moved to the regular Car Lounge IMO. Not getting the attention it deserves in here.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Truck looks fantastic, as do all your vehicles. :thumbup:


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Still perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

My dad bought Volk TE37's for his 01 Tacoma and didn't like them. He offered to trade me. I couldn't refuse.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

The bronze looks good against the green! 

Toyota & Nissan share bolt patterns?


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

It was a little mixed on it at first but the more I see them on, the more I love them.

I had to install longer Nismo studs front and back, use smaller open ended lug nuts and hub rings to make Yota fitment work on the D21. 

Better pics.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That looks fantastic.


----------

